# Bladder botox



## tdove (Mar 11, 2013)

Is anybody billing the 52287 out of the ASC?  How are you coding the J0585 for Medicare on the professional claim or ASC claim?  Thanks


----------



## tdove (Mar 12, 2013)

*Bladder Botox*

I found the information I needed to verify that yes indeed we should be billing the J0585 out of the facility not on the professional claim


----------



## tdove (Mar 18, 2013)

*Bladder Botox*

Is anyone doing the cystoscopy 52287 in the ASC?  Is your ASC getting separate reimbursement for the J0585 when billing out the 52287?  There is some confusion as to whether the ASC will get further reimbursement for the J0585 since it is a K2 code?


----------

